# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Holby City > General >  Where is Dr Frieda Petrenko

## WestiesRule

Dr Petrenko was last seen in Holby whats seems like weeks ago rushing of back home to the Ukraine (having not lot been back after the death of her father) after taking a call from someone  - her previously unmentioned daughter perhaps? 
When is she coming back or is she not coming back - help does anybody know?

----------


## Choccydog

It's a real shame that Olga Fedori is leaving for good next month. The writers have given her some great sarcastic put-downs and she doesn't care who she upsets.

----------


## JustJodi

> It's a real shame that Olga Fedori is leaving for good next month. The writers have given her some great sarcastic put-downs and she doesn't care who she upsets.



*where did you read this Choccydog ????? *

----------


## Perdita

> *where did you read this Choccydog ????? *


http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ure#post772863

----------


## Choccydog

Hi JustJodi & Perdita, I use www.holby.tv for all Casualty and Holby City info. 
Olga Fedori confirmed on twitter that she had finished filming and her last episode will be on 15th May.

----------

Perdita (28-04-2012)

----------


## redoubt

Olga Fedori now has her own website at www.olgafedori.com

----------

